# Selling your reloads?



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

I reload a few calibers that I don't even have a rifle for like .243 and 30-30 and 30.06 I give them to friends, but what about selling the ammo, I don't see any individuals selling reloads I see "remanufactured" ammo on the shelves is that reloads? And also what are the legal ramifications?


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

> I don't see any individuals selling reloads


That's because you need a Manufacturers FFL to sell ammo you have manufactured.

I wouldn't buy an individuals ammo anyway. Nor do I shoot reloads made by others. Even when I visit my Sister and BIL I don't use their reloads, I reload my own on their machines. Now if it's "remanufactured" ammo, ie made by a company with lots of liability insurance, that's different.


> http://www.atf.gov/firearms/fflc/ffl/ffl_types.htm#type06
> Type 06 -
> 
> MANUFACTURER OF AMMUNITION FOR FIREARMS
> ...


----------



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

Cool, thanks for the info, much obliged.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Even if no license or permitting was required, no way I'd do it. Everyone is too sue-happy. An accident happens and there goes everything you've worked for.


----------



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

Todd said:


> Even if no license or permitting was required, no way I'd do it. Everyone is too sue-happy. An accident happens and there goes everything you've worked for.


True. Very true. Unfortunately.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I wont hardly use anybody's reloads but mine and one friend that I reload with. My friend use some of his brothers reloads and one double dipped load (Done on a press that was not auto indexing and he likes to talk too much when he makes them) about killed him and his weapon. I figure the friends I will use are most the time made the same time I'm doing mine I'm pretty good to go. Neither of us like getting too far away from listed load data. I don't like most the P+P rounds either being they age your weapon too fast. With mine I know what's in them. And Todd is right, the litigious nature of people these days doesn't make it too good an idea to sell them off. If I had some I wasn't using I'd find a way yo use them. Any reason to go shopping..heh


----------



## gunmaker (Aug 17, 2009)

Kyle1337 said:


> I reload a few calibers that I don't even have a rifle for like .243 and 30-30 and 30.06 I give them to friends, but what about selling the ammo, I don't see any individuals selling reloads I see "remanufactured" ammo on the shelves is that reloads? And also what are the legal ramifications?


 I have been reloading all types of ammo since about 1975. Also had FFL for a few years. Not only don't sell it to anyone, and really if you give it to someone and they have an accident with it, you could be held liable. Also to be on the safe side i wouldn't use it in my ccw. Use factory loads when carrying. have a safe one. THIS ADVICE CAME FROM A VERY WELL KNOWN DEFENCE ATT.


----------



## ROBINPA (Sep 11, 2009)

Have to agree with most of the posters , my handloads are for my firearms and my personal use only.


----------

